# Living in Manila - Mandaluyong



## Woody1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am a British Expat who has moved my wife and two young kids to the Philippines for the a year.

I lived in Abu Dhabi for 3 years and rather than going back to the UK, we wanted to continue the family adventure and come and live in Manila for a while. 

I am writing this post to see if anyone can put us in contact with any expat clubs?

My wife is a qualified Personal Trainer and loves playing sport; I am a golfer who would really like to join any golf society in the area. The sport stuff aside, we are very sociable and would like to meet any other families living in Manila.

Can anyone point me in the right direction to any society, ways of meeting other people in the same situation as us. We don't want to spend time here isolated as a couple and any help would be seriously appreciated. 

Thanks in advance,

Jason


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome Jason
you say Manila that's a big area. Specifically where on the outskirts? 
Have you been here before? 
Are you working here?
You need schools for the kids? 
Are you going to live in an Expat type community?


----------



## Woody1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi and thanks for replying.

We are going to be staying in Mandaluyong.

We have not been here before, so we are trying to get as much help as possible!

I am not working here, semi retired and a family adventure.

Yes I need school for the kids, they are 2 and 4 so probably pre-school; this is the most important thing we need to get sorted and then my wife joining a kids club with them.

I am moving into a condo in Wack Wack and have not got a clue if its an expat community, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Woody1 said:


> Hi and thanks for replying.
> 
> We are going to be staying in Mandaluyong.
> 
> ...


Quality schooling is going to be your biggest headache. Do they even exist in the Philippines.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Quality schooling is going to be your biggest headache. Do they even exist in the Philippines.


I wouldn't look at putting them in a school. At there age just homeschool them especially if they are only going to be there for one year.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Woody1 said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction to any society, ways of meeting other people in the same situation as us. We don't want to spend time here isolated as a couple and any help would be seriously appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Jason


You are not likely to find what you are looking for in Mandaluyong. 

Mandaluyong is well known for being the location of the PI's main Mental Institution. Even the locals do their best not to say they are from there unless they have to.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

I personally can't imagine Choosing to live in Manila if it were not for work. What a hell hole except for a few distinct areas, and much less with young kids. That's not an adventure, that's a Nightmare! If schools are not an issue, I would surely look elsewhere, and if schools are needed, then Subic or Laguna (Sta Rosa). Air quality is horrible in Manila and being there for more than a visit when ya don't have to live there is nutty. SO Many other decent places to look and truly enjoy the PI and find the adventure you speak of. Wish you luck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Nickleback99 said:


> I personally can't imagine Choosing to live in Manila if it were not for work. What a hell hole except for a few distinct areas, and much less with young kids. That's not an adventure, that's a Nightmare! If schools are not an issue, I would surely look elsewhere, and if schools are needed, then Subic or Laguna (Sta Rosa). Air quality is horrible in Manila and being there for more than a visit when ya don't have to live there is nutty. SO Many other decent places to look and truly enjoy the PI and find the adventure you speak of. Wish you luck


Mandaluyong is highly urbanised and the polutes must be terrific. Chest and breathing problems would be a real concern for your children.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

We rented an apartment in Cainta(near Mandaluyong) in Manila for a short period in 2011. Going back away from the main roads, the pollution wasn't bad but close to or on the mains the pollution got pretty nasty. I can only assume it probably is worse now than it was then. Not really a good place for kids to be sucking in all that stuff. 

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

There's a bit more open space there now, a fire a couple of days ago took out something like 5 blocks. Burnt out about 1000 families. As usual the fire department couldn't get through the blocked streets. Probably didn't help the pollution much.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Sta Rosa Laguna*



Nickleback99 said:


> I personally can't imagine Choosing to live in Manila if it were not for work. What a hell hole except for a few distinct areas, and much less with young kids. That's not an adventure, that's a Nightmare! If schools are not an issue, I would surely look elsewhere, and if schools are needed, then Subic or Laguna (Sta Rosa). Air quality is horrible in Manila and being there for more than a visit when ya don't have to live there is nutty. SO Many other decent places to look and truly enjoy the PI and find the adventure you speak of. Wish you luck


I drove to Sta Rosa Laguna yesterday (annual check in with I-Card) from my current spot it took me 2.5 hrs and it was hellish all the way there and back, it was so hot because it's like a concrete jungle without the tree's that I had to stop from near heat stroke, I need to fix my cars fan, I'll never go that route again during noon time, it's like a slow moving parking lot. The PBI Satellite office though was second to none it was a really nice building, bathrooms were stellar also and so was the staff.

Things start to get much better south of Calamba Laguna and even better south of Los Banos Laguna.


----------



## ezedek (Jan 9, 2016)

I've been living in Manila for 4 years and I got my wife and little ones here.

" we wanted to continue the family adventure and come and live in Manila for a while. "

It isn't an adventure living here unless adventure = journey into the underworld.

"I am writing this post to see if anyone can put us in contact with any expat clubs?"

The majority of expats I met here tend to be either sex tourists or on their way 'out' of Manila to other parts of the Philippines, such as the beaches of boracay, etc. Expats who happen to work here tend to be more noticeable in the Makati / Eastwood area. A better choice if you want to hang around retired expats would be Tagaytay, which is also a better spot for golfing, and safer and cleaner. Amenities aren't as good though.

My only reason for choosing Manila was access to the big hospital I was visiting often. However, if I had a heart attack or something like that I'd likely die in the ambulance due to traffic.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

ezedek said:


> My only reason for choosing Manila was access to the big hospital I was visiting often. However, if I had a heart attack or something like that I'd likely die in the ambulance due to traffic.


Ain't that the truth ?

You may have a medivac helicopter signed up for you, if you have a decent pad for a 206.  no kidding.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

ezedek said:


> if I had a heart attack or something like that I'd likely die in the ambulance due to traffic.


My wife did have a heart attack when we lived in Cainta. I had to borrow a car and drive her to the hosp myself, then a couple day later I transferred her to a better hospital by taxi. No Ambulance available either time. Its a different world here.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> My wife did have a heart attack when we lived in Cainta. I had to borrow a car and drive her to the hosp myself, then a couple day later I transferred her to a better hospital by taxi. No Ambulance available either time. Its a different world here.
> 
> Fred


When I needed a transfer by ambulance we had to pay for the petrol.


----------



## claro_clean (Jan 13, 2016)

There are GREAT schools in the Philippines. What I find ironic is that while their universities are not as renowned as say Harvard, they have great private schools at the elementary and high school level. Check out Xavier School, Ateneo. There are also international schools like ISM, BSM.


----------



## xsquid1 (Jan 13, 2016)

No quality schools? I beg to differ, if you have the funds check out the International School in Global City.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## CodyDeegan (Jul 21, 2015)

Top schools or universities here in the Philippines, as always, produce graduates that are prioritized by companies in hiring.


----------



## redggie (Jan 15, 2016)

Woody1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a British Expat who has moved my wife and two young kids to the Philippines for the a year.
> 
> ...


I suggest you move down south where the quality of life will be good for you and your family. I lived in Alabang for 2 years and I wouldnt live anywhere else. My daughter goes to 4C Early learning station and beside that is US Professional Golf Academy that can point you to the right direction of what you are looking for. Those are inside the commercenter mall which is a high end mall so your kids will be safe. I met a lot of expat living around the area. 

There are lots of condominium which is walking distance to the malls and and south point driving range. There is also golf course inside ayala alabang but i dont know if you can join the country club if you are a non-resident.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

xsquid1 said:


> No quality schools? I beg to differ, if you have the funds check out the International School in Global City.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


ISM is Excellent....Also "excellently" Expensive. There is no doubt you can get a good education, for a price. High School at ISM runs around $13,000 per yr. If you got the bucks and wanna live in the dirty air of Manila, have at it. Different strokes for different folks. Supposedly, the Brent schools in Subic and Sta Rosa are also good, although I've had some tell me privately who were in position to know, that although maybe half or so the cost of ISM (still a chunk of change, Esp if 2+ kids), that they're generally no better than a public school in most of WA state. Just something to think about.


----------



## ILoveAFilipina (Dec 21, 2012)

redggie said:


> I suggest you move down south where the quality of life will be good for you and your family. I lived in Alabang for 2 years and I wouldnt live anywhere else. My daughter goes to 4C Early learning station and beside that is US Professional Golf Academy that can point you to the right direction of what you are looking for. Those are inside the commercenter mall which is a high end mall so your kids will be safe. I met a lot of expat living around the area.
> 
> There are lots of condominium which is walking distance to the malls and and south point driving range. There is also golf course inside ayala alabang but i dont know if you can join the country club if you are a non-resident.


Yep would echo this.

Have friends in Ayala Alabang. Beautiful golf course and grounds in the middle and the residential areas around the golf course are all pretty attractive - plus you have a pretty decent mall and selection of restaurants in the vicinity. Certainly if I was going to live in Manila this is where it would be (if I had the cash that is).

The other option - if you don't mind living in the City Centre and putting up with the noise and pollution would be Makati. There are some reasonable condos there and good facilities all within reach - so you don't have to spend too much time battling the traffic.

Honestly though - if you are moving to the Philippines for an 'adventure' then I would really suggest that you avoid Manila completely and instead check out some of the more provincial towns where the pace is less frantic.

In terms of schools there are some good schools in the Phils. Have a bunch of friends who went to the International School Manila and they are all have pretty high flying careers now and a great network of connections. That said it is a pretty pricey school - so it will depend on your budget.

Finally, if you do want to live in this part of the world for some adventure there are much better places where you can enjoy the adventure - but still have a reasonably easy, comfortable and safe lifestyle.

Have been living in KL for over three years and it is a pretty okay place to live and a very decent group of expat associations and neighbourhoods - plus it's the main hub for Air Asia so you can get around SE Asia very easily and sample places like Manila - without being stuck there. It is also very kid friendly, tonnes of international quality schools, creches, etc - standard of English is decent and generally (apart from the taxi drivers) no one is trying to rip you off just because you are a European.

Don't get me wrong - I love the Philippines and will probably retire there one day with my wife - but I would certainly not be living in Manila!


----------



## CodyDeegan (Jul 21, 2015)

Living in Manila is not that bad. I think I can say this because I walk my way around here and I do this because I have this mentality that if I walk I get to my destination faster rather than taking a cab or bus except if it is really far.


----------

